# فهرست مواضيع المساحة بالمنتدي



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تجد هنا فهرست للجميع مواد هندسة المساحة بالمنتدي 

دورات 
برامج 
اجهزة 
كتب


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 يناير 2010)

*مثبــت:* دورة في حساب كميات الحفر والردم في الطرق ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 6) دفع الله حمدان هجو 

*مثبــت:* خطوات مهمة في العمل المساحي: ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)



دفع الله حمدان هجو 

*مثبــت:* مكتبة مساحة رقمية مجانية ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)



د جمعة داود 



 قنبلة اليوم ...خرائط تفصيلية مرسومة بالاوتوكاد ‏(



1 2) عبدالله الطاروطى 

برنامج لعمل دفتر حصر الكميات للأعمال الترابية آلياً ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)



أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم 

برنامج لحساب معاملات التحويل - لمحترفى الـ Gps والـ Gis ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم 

إرسم خريطة على Google Earth ثم إنقلها للأوتوكاد فى ثوانى ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)



أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم 

إرسم بروفيل طريق - خط مياه - خط صرف صحى فى دقيقة واحدة فقط ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)



أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم 

تعلم ال Leica GPS1200 Configuration لهون جاف

برنام liscad تعلمه تستطيع ان نصبح بروفشينال فى المساحه والطرق ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) عمر محمد عثما 

شرح ليسكاد بالصوت والصورة ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6) البروفسيير محمود 

هديه لكل مهندسى المساحه تعلم حساب كميات الحفر و الردم الجزء الاول ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)



عمو تامر 

قوانين مساحية تهمك ..... فلا تنساها ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7) م.ايمن جمال 

تصحيح الصور الفضائية بطريقة (image to image) ganoosh 

مرحبا بكم فى سلة البرامج ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6) عبدالباقى الامين 

كيفية استخدام Lecia407 فتحي بسيوني 

نظام الرصد بواسطة الاقمار الاصطناعية في العراق ‏(



1 2) wisangps


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 يناير 2010)

Superelevation 
دفع الله حمدان هجو 

شرح الليسكاد بالتفصيل وانسي برامج الكميات ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6) abdo hanafy 

سلة البرامج ‏(



1 2) عبدالباقى الامين 

الآن ريح دماغك و ارسم profile وانت متكىء ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)



عبدالباقى الامين

امتلك نسخة من برنامج Liscad v 8.0 ‏(



1 2 3 4) الشويرف

برنامج لاستنتاج المناسيب ‏(



1 2) 
عمرو السباعى 

في ثوان ارسم الإحداثيات من الإكسيل إلى الأتوكاد ‏(



1 2 3 4 5) أبو ماجد

استخدام الأوتوكاد في المساحة ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)



newart

ارسم من الاكسل للاوتوكاد ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) مهندس بغداد

اليكم اكبر تؤليفة لتعليم برنامج اللاند ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) المساح10 

تعلم Land disktop ‏(




1 2 3 4) مرتضى السرحان

كيفية عمل الشبكه الكنتوريه م.عادل الدمرداش 

قطاع طولى لطريق مرسوم بالاتوكاد ‏(



1 2) عبدالله الطاروطى


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 يناير 2010)

استطلاع: مفاجأة..... برنامج لحساب كميات الحفر و الردم ‏(



1 2 3 4 5) hng2000 

مفاجأة جامدة : Autocad civil 3d 2010 full كامل بالكيجن ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10)



المساااااح 

برنامج Gis عربي ومجاني ‏(



1 2) 
م مصطفي الفضالي 

حمل surfer 9 بالكراك بعد تعديل الرابط ‏(



1 2 3 4) وليد محمد عطية 

كتابان لتعليم برنامج autocad civil 3d 2010 ‏(



1 2 3 4) ASHIK 

السور الاسرائيلى و مهندسى المساحه ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) عمو تامر 

ستطلاع: تعلم حساب الكميات بواسطة برنامج land بالعربى وبالتفصيل ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)



محمد على خميس 

لأول مرة رسم القطاع العرضى وحساب وكمياتة مباشرة ‏(



1 2 3 4) أبايحيى 

حمل شرح محطة الرصد المتكاملة توبكن GTS 230 عربى مع Surfer 8 ‏(



1 2 3 4) gpsusama 



اروع مرجع للتعامل معLeica TPS1200 ‏(



1 2) 
mnci 


برنامج Simulator of GPS ‏(



1 2 3 4) عدنان ابراهيم 

مكتبة توبكون "topcon" ‏(



1 2 3 4) م / البربري


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 يناير 2010)

برنامج surfer version 8.0+الشرح فيديو ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) اسلام صبحى 

مفاجاة : روابط جديدة لبرنامج Autocad land Deaktop 2006 ‏(



1 2 3 4) المساااااح 

خطوات تفريغ الـ Dataالخاصة بجهاز Sokkia سامي زكي محمد 

أفضل ليسب للمهتمين بالاوتوكاد ‏(



1 2 3) المقترب 

ليسب مفيد لكتابة الاحداثيات في الاوتو كاد 
medhat omar


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 يناير 2010)

مانويل لتوتل ستاشين south مهندس مهند احمد 

فيديو يشرح استخدام جهاز Topcon GTS 720 SPYBOY 

 ملزمة شرح البرنامج ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)



فواز العنسي 

معادلات مهمة في هندسة المساحة ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10) دفع الله حمدان هجو 

طريقة عمل ميزانية شبكية ‏(



1 2) مساح مكة 

شرح لتصميم المنحنيات الافقيه والرأسيه للطرق ‏(



1 2) أشرف مختار


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 يناير 2010)

كل من يسأل عن ال curves يدخل مشكورا ‏(



1 2 3 4) عبدالباقى الامين 

برامج اكسل لكيفية التأكد من صحة ال Profile ‏(



1 2 3) عبدالباقى الامين 

لاول موة فى تاريخ المنتدى***برنامج يعمل الخرائط الكنتورية فى ثوانى قليلة ***رائع ‏(



1 2 3 4) ابوحفص المصرى 

حمل مجموعة برامج مساحية جملة واحدة (مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل) ‏(



1 2 3 4 5) 
وليد محمد عطية 

حصرياً : البرنامج العملاق : AutoCAD Civil 3D Land Desktop Companion 2009 المساااااح 

نسخــــة كامله من برنامج earthwork program v2.5A ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6) هشام الشافعى 

شرح عربي لجهاز total station سوكيا من الألف إلى الياء مع برنامج wincmms ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)



عزيز4554 

نظم معلومات مساحية (sis) ‏(



1 2 3 4)



دفع الله حمدان هجو 

كورس رهيب لتعليم الاوتوكاد على اسطوانة SPYBOY 

ملزمة شرح الاتوكاد 2010 معتمدة من شركة autodesk SPYBOY 

عملية التثليث ‏(



1 2) هيثم الخطيب 

كتالوج توتال استيشن بينتكس الجزء الاول ‏(



1 2) ahmed alrashidy


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 يناير 2010)

هام هام هام : المنوال لكل اجهزة المحطة المتكاملة !!!! ‏(



1 2 3) د احمد بكر 

عمل بروفايل ‏(



1 2) hopakhalifa 

كتيب الاستخدام علي جهاز total station leica tca1100 ‏(



1 2 3 4) ابو آدم_100 

ArcGIS 9.3 من غير رابيد شير حمل بسرعة َ 

حساب الاحداثيات لجوانب الطريق الهندسي 







تحميل بيانات srtm والتعامل معها ‏(



1 2) 
د جمعة داود


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 يناير 2010)

استطلاع: الان كتاب بالعربي يشرح جهاز التوتل ستيشن ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)



labeeb 

مجانا حمل برنامج التقاطع العكسي intersection ‏(



1 2 3) المهندس رحم 

حساب المنحنيات الافقيه والرأسيه ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7) falehffb 

تعليم set 3 c توتال ستيشن سوكيا باللغة العربية ‏(



1 2) mustafa_ashor_am 

تنزيل خرائط google earth على civil 3d ‏(



1 2) تامر. 

طرق تنزيل المعلومات من جهاز لايكا الي الكمبيوتر وتحولها الي الاتوكاد ‏(



1 2 3) سامي زكي محمد 

أوتوكاد 2009 AutoCAD - حمّل مجاناً الآن ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10)



أبوإلياس 

تعلم برنامج Prolink ‏(



1 2 3) المساح 

سلسلة دروس تعلم اوتوكاد 2007 فيديو مباشر باللوغة العربية ‏(



1 2) خابور


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 يناير 2010)

برنامج إسقاط الكروكيات على قوقل إيرث وليد محمد عطية 

تحميل AutoDesk AutoCAD Civil 3D 2010 x32 x64 وشرح التفعيل بالصور المفصلة SPYBOY 

تعليم جهاز Total Station Topcon GTS 720 Series الفيديو بالغة العربية ....الدرس الاول. ‏(



1 2 3) وسام المصرى 

شرح مبسط بالغه العربيه كيفيه استخدام جهاز توتل استيشن سوكيا. استمتع باقتنائه ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)



عمر محمد عثما 

التوتال ستيشن ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)



د احمد بكر 

برنامج لحساب مساحة المثلث بعدة طرق ‏(



1 2 3 4) المهندس رحم 

معادلات المساحة ‏(



1 2) هيثم الخطيب 

برنامج لحساب مساحات الاشكال الهندسية ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8) المهندس رحم 

كتاب تعليمAutoCAD.Civil.3D ‏(



1 2 3 4) 
صلاح موسى 

مهم للمساحين + + + حساب المساحة بواسطة الإحداثيات + + + ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)



م علي بن عفيف 

كتب مساحية جديدة ‏(



1 2) هيثم الخطيب 

Manual Leica RX1200-GPS الهندسي 

إستكمــال شرح برنامج earth work program صوت وصورة ‏(



1 2) 
هشام الشافعى


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (30 يناير 2010)

اقوي المواضيع واقيمها الان في موسوعة هندسة المساحة والطرق ‏(



1 2) دفع الله حمدان هجو 

كيف ايجاد المسافة بين احداثيين معلومين م علي بن عفيف 

إستكمــال شرح برنامج earth work program صوت وصورة ‏(



1 2) 
هشام الشافعى 

تعلم Arc GIS 9 بالصوت والصورة وباللغة العربية كاملا فقط وحصريا ‏(



1 2 3) صلاح الدين يحيي 

حمل surfer 9 بالكراك ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6) وليد محمد عطية 

حقيبة الميزانية leveling ‏(



1 2) دفع الله حمدان هجو 

كتب باللغة العربية في المساحة والحفريات حامل السلم بالعرض 

حمِل الآن برنامج GeoCalc لتحويل الاحداثيات ‏(



1 2) العكيدي


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (30 يناير 2010)

حساب احداثي نقطة بمعلومية احداثي نقطتين ‏(



1 2 3) 
د احمد بكر 

التأكد من المسافة المقاسة بالـ edm ( قائس المسافات الألكتروني): عبدالرحمن الطعمة 

ارجو المساعده ايهما ادق في عمل الميزانيه الميزان ام التودوليت ولماذا ‏(



1 2 3) AHMEDAyed2000 

حمل مجانا برنامج حساب المساحات غير المنتظمة بواسطة قاعدة سمبسون ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) المهندس رحم 

رابط جديد لبرنامج اللاند مع الكرك وكتاب تعليم من البداية حتى الاحتراف 
فايزمحمد 

مقدمه عامه ف علم المساحه هيثم الخطيب 

شرح مبسط لجهاز Topcon أحد أنواع total station ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6) م/حسام الدين 

مصطلحات في gps سامر الشبح 

تحويل سامر الشبح 

هام جدا مجموعة من الكتب المساحية ‏(



1 2) هيثم الخطيب 

برنامج MapInfo Professional v9.5 كامل والكمال لله وحده+ الكراك ‏(



1 2) ROUDS 

كتاب التوقيع (التسقيط) المساحي مع تمارين عملية على استخدام total station في التوقيع ‏(



1 2 3) 
النجاري 

اعمال ابراج الكهرباء المساحيه معلومات مهمه ‏(



1 2 3) عمر محمد عثما 

برنامج التحويل المباشر لوحدات المسافة الانجليزية الى المترية المهندس رحم 






 برنامج للتحويل بين قيم الزوايا 
المهندس رحم 

اخراج الإحداثيات من الاوتوكاد الى الإكسل p,x,y,z ‏(



1 2 3) أدهم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (30 يناير 2010)

تعلم برنامج AutoCAD Land 2006 وباللغة العربية ‏(



1 2 3 4 5) لهون جاف 

مناسيب ليفل شرح مفصل بكل بساطة جدا ‏(



1 2) ليفل2009 

مفاجأة : طريقة تشغيل وتفعيل الكيجن لمعظم اصدارات الاوتوكاد من 2007 الى 2009 ‏(



1 2) 
المساااااح 

ما وعدنا به من شرح متكامل لبرنامج اللاند للطرق ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10) عبدالرحمن الهادي 

شرح برنامج السيرفير النسخه السابعة ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) مهندس بغداد 

عاجل : تعلم التوتال ستيشن فيديو في الموقع ‏(



1 2) 
د احمد بكر 

بالصوت والصورة تعلم Leica TPS 1200 ‏(



1 2 3 4) الشويرف 

قطاع عرضي لطريق وحساب منسوب نقطتين عليه وبعدهما عن محور الطريق ومساحة الردم والحفر ‏(



1 2) 
jrdbarqawe 

مجانا - حمل برنامج لعمل Resection بواسطة نقطتين فقط ‏(



1 2 3) أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم 

هل ترغب في معرفة المساحة الجيوديسية ( أرجوا التثبيت ) ابو ارجوان 

لأول مرة رسم القطاع العرضى وحساب كمياته مباشرة ‏(



1 2 3 4 5) أبايحيى 

كتاب حصر كميات الحفر و الردم و التسويات ‏(



1 2) محمد السيد مودى 

شرح جهاز التيدوليت .......فيديو للتحميل ‏(



1 2 3) 
م.ايمن جمال 

Auto CAD 2009 


برنامج Topcon T-com ‏(



1 2) عمرو السباعى


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (30 يناير 2010)

المراجع الجيوديسية الليبية wmanr 

اتوكاد2009 ‏(



1 2) م.علي عبد الناصر 




مفاجأة : حمل AutoCAD Land Desktop 2009 بالسيريال ..مفاجأة طبعاً ‏(



1 2 3) 
المساااااح 

مجموعة محاضرات فيديو و بى دى إف فى المساحه المستوية للدكتور سعيد المغربى ‏(



1 2) 
إبراهيم عبد الحميد 

مفاجأة جامدة : Autocad 2010 كامل بالكراك ... ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6) 
المساااااح 

مفاجأة : إعادة تحميل دروس شرح برنامج Autocad Land Desktop ‏(



1 2 3 4 5) 
المساااااح 

شرح جهاز التوتال استيشن ‏(



1 2) 
بشار الجبوري 

وحمل برنامج SDR MAPPIG & DesignHNG ver 6.5 ‏(



1 2 3 4) abobikir 

مفاجأة : دورة اوتوكاد (فيديو عربى) بروابط سريعة ....... !!! ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8)



المساااااح 

دروس فلاشية لتعليم Autodesk Land Desktop ‏(



1 2 3 4 5) 
BaShEnGiNeeR


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (30 يناير 2010)

كتاب عربي جي بي اس ‏(



1 2 3) د جمعة داود 

كتاب تعليم اوتوكاد ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8) المساح 

استطلاع: الان دوره مبسطه لتعليم total station ‏(



1 2 3) م احمد عيسي 

اسقاط الخرائط و gps هيثم الخطيب 

الاستفادة من الجي بي اس الملاحي في الجوالات م علي بن عفيف 

كتاب بالعربى لشرح نظام الgis ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) hasho2200 

الان كتاب بالعربي يشرح جهاز التوتل ستيشن 
ليث النعيمي 

معلومات مهمة عن الجي بي اس 
محمدين علي

أسرع قبل أن تفوتك الغنائم حمل برنامج Sdr Mappig وبرامج أخري قيمة ‏(



1 2) abobikir 

عربى جى بى اس ونظام الاسقاط و المحاور gpsusama 

++حساب مساحة المثلث بمعلومية اطوال الاضلاع في ثواني بواسطة ورقة إكسل م علي الصالب ++ ‏(



1 2 3) م علي بن عفيف 

شرح أستخدام الاوتوكاد في تصميم الطرق ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8)



newart 

من اجل مفهوم ارقئ للهندسة المساحة دفع الله حمدان هجو 

تعليم جهاز Total Station Topcon GTS 720 Series الفيديو بالغة العربية ....الدرس الاول. ‏(



1 2) 
وسام المصرى


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (31 يناير 2010)

تعلم برنامج Prolink ‏(



1 2 3) المساح10 

scale factor 

سلسلة دروس تعلم اوتوكاد 2007 فيديو مباشر باللوغة العربية ‏(



1 2) خابور

تعليم جهاز Total Station Topcon GTS 720 Series الفيديو بالغة العربية ....الدرس الاول. ‏(



1 2 3) وسام المصرى

شرح مبسط بالغه العربيه كيفيه استخدام جهاز توتل استيشن سوكيا. استمتع باقتنائه ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)



عمر محمد عثما

التوتال ستيشن ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)



د احمد بكر

برنامج اكسل ممتاذ السندباد المساحي

Autocad Civil 3d Land Desktop Companion 2009 

شرح عربى لجهاز gps trimble ‏(



1 2 3) عبدالباقى الامين

التحويل من الارتفاع الجيوديسي الي منسوب البحر(الصفر) السندباد المساحي

Total Station Sokkia 510 / 610

موقع متميز في هندسة المساحة والطرق دفع الله حمدان هجو


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (31 يناير 2010)

شرح soft disk فيديو ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6) road 10

شرح بسيط لبرنامج land deskTop ‏(



1 2 3) محمد على خميس

مبادئ طرق نظم المعلومات الجغرافية ‏(



1 2) أميرعبدالرحيم سعيد

Geographic Information System Applications in Civil-Engineerin

شرح برنامج land desk top ‏(



1 2 3) البطحاني 

نظم المعلومات الجغرافية ‏(



1 2) جمعية المساحة


كتاب عن gps باللغة العربية اهداء من ا.د / محمد رشاد ‏(



1 2) م / البربري

حفظ خرائط جوجل ( منقولمنتدي الهندسة المساحية دكتور جمعة ) السندباد المساحي

كيفية تنزيل البيانات من والي اجهزة توبكون 
M.ROMIH

أحدث جهاز gps من ترمبل ‏(



1 2) 
هانى زكريا احمد

اسهل طريقة لايجاد المساحة؟ ‏(



1 2) رائد حمامرة

المدخل لعمل المساحة بالطرق ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6) دفع الله حمدان هجو

برنامج Map info9 ... كامل بالسيريال جاهز للتحميل المباشر مع الشرح ‏(



1 2 3 4 5) 
حسن عشرة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (31 يناير 2010)

استخدامات الgps فى حياتنا اليومية ‏(



1 2) مهندس محمد فتحى

تحويل الاحداثيات الى utm ‏(



1 2 3 4) عبدالباقى الامين

حمل برنامج تحويل ملفات الاوتوكاد dwg,dxf الي pdf ‏(



1 2 3) 
وليد محمد عطية

حمل كتاب Engineering Surveying وأدع لاخواننا في غزة هاشم ‏(



1 2) abahre

برامج مهمه في حياتنا وليد محمد عطية

شرح توتال استيشن توبكون ‏(



1 2 3) عمرو السباعى

برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 كامل برابط مباشر أسرع وحمل البرنامج ‏(



1 2 3 4 5) abobikir

تصحيح الاحداثيات المأخوذة من gps لاستخدامها في التوتال ستيشن ‏(



1 2 3) مجد ماجد

تعلم تحويل الاحداتيات faissel75

ما هي الدورات التدريبية وبرامج الكمبيوتر المؤهلة لمهندس المساحة والطرق ‏(



1 2 3) فتوح

هيا اسرعوا شرح عربى لجهاز leica builder 200 ‏(



1 2) 
عبدالباقى الامين

مفاجاه اعاده تحميل شرح برنامج Surfer8 مره اخري ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7) سعيد شعبان

توصيات المؤتمر العلمى الدولى الاول للاتحاد العربى للمساحه دفع الله حمدان هجو


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (31 يناير 2010)

كتاب يشرح الاعمال المساحية للطرق ‏(



1 2) سامي زكي محمد

حمل شرح برنامج حساب الكميات سيرفرsurfer 8 ‏(



1 2 3 4 5) gpsusama

حساب كميات الحفر والردم و الاسفلت ( كميات الزفتة المناسبة ) ‏(



1 2 3) hima2005







لاتقان التوتل استيشن 1200 ليكا ‏(



1 2) 
عمر محمد عثما

الممنحيات انواعها ومعادلاتها وكيفية توقيعها ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)



دفع الله حمدان هجو

اخيرا برنامج محاكاة لايكا 1200 وصل ‏(



1 2) mo84_84

كيفية عمل site calibration بجهاز ترمبل GPS ‏(



1 2) هانى زكريا احمد

شرح محطة رصد متكاملة ماركة لايكا موديل tc307 ‏(



1 2) مهندس دعم فني

الدليل التشغيلي لجهاز المحطة الشاملة لايكا 1200 ‏(



1 2 3 4 5) ageel2002

شرح leica 1203 فيديو عربى ‏(



1 2 3) هانى عامر

كتالوج توتال استيشن بينتكس الجزء الرابع ‏(



1 2) ahmed alrashidy

شرح كامل بالصوت والصوره لجهاز topcon gts 720 ‏(



1 2) عمرو السباعى


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (31 يناير 2010)

برنامج : Leica Survey Office V.1.32 ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7) maxim

مسائل في المساحة م.احمد زينو

كل ما يهم المساحة على الموقع ده( ادخل) fayrouz1011986

برنامج AutoCAD Civil 3D 2009 ‏(



1 2) 
abdolkadr

برنامج لحساب كميات الحصمة للطرق ‏(



1 2) مازن عبد الهادي

صفحه اكسيل لكيفيه حساب الكميات بهذا البرنامج الرائع ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7) dr_aflatooon 

تعليم مرئي ومسموع لبرنامج Land ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)



فواز العنسي 

برنامج لتحويل الصور الى ملفات اوتوكاد image2cad ‏(



1 2 3) مهندس رواوص 

حمل برنامج محاكات Leica TPS1200 & GPS1200 لهون جاف 

احدث الاجهزه المساحيه ومواقعها بالتفصيل عرفه السيد 




manuel station sokkia set600 
mosbah286 

Geographic-UTM Coordinate Converter.htm abdo hanafy 

كتاب التوقيع(التسقيط)المساحي وتمارين عمليه على استخدامtotal stationفي التضليع ‏(



1 2 3 4 5) النجاري


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (1 فبراير 2010)

لتتثبت من اتجاه القبلة من منزلك ‏(




1 2) السندباد المساحي 

برنامج للتحويل بين الاحداتيات faissel75 

تعليم لاند ديسك توب 
فايزمحمد 




جميع دروس اللاند اوتوكاد صوت وصورة مرة واحدة ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6) 
علي محمد الهراامه 

Autodesk Land Desktop 2009 

تكنولوجيا الرادار المخترق للأرض Gpr في خدمتكم في جميع مجالات التصوير الأرضي ‏(



1 2 3) egyeng 

فتوى مساحية للنقاش ‏(



1 2) محمد على خميس 







مفاجأة : أسطوانات تعليم Autocad 2009 ‏(



1 2 3 4 5) 
المساااااح 

تعليم الليسب autocad auto-lisp programing 

برنامج Earth Works لحساب الكميات ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) المهندس/علاء الدين 

هذا جدول لعمل ميزانية بطريقة excal ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7) المستريح 

لمن يريد أجهزة محاكاة التوتال وال جى بى اس ‏(



1 2) المقترب


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (1 فبراير 2010)

ببساطه ما هو ال gps وما هى أستخداماته ومكوناته وقكرة عمله ‏(



1 2 3 4 5) هانى زكريا احمد 

كيفية تحويل الاحداثيات الجغرافية ببرنامج الاتوكاد ‏(



1 2 3) 
السندباد المساحي 

تقنيات تحديد المواقع د جمعة داود 

الشرح الكامل لحساب الكميات بautocad ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)



دفع الله حمدان هجو 

كتاب شرح ماب انفو ‏(



1 2 3 4) ROUDS 

برنامج اسقات الكروكات على برنامج القوقل ارث قاسم الكيميائي 

هدية عيد الأضحى أقدم لكم كراك برنامج arcgis 9 ‏(



1 2) ribraheem 

حساب الاحداثيات بواسطة الاكسل ‏(



1 2 3) عبدالحفيظ احمد 






 برامج رائعة تتعامل مع الأتوكاد في المساحة والطبوغرافيا ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 



اعجال 

شرح جهاز توتل استيشن م.احمد زينو121


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (1 فبراير 2010)

من أجل القياسات عالية الدقة: عبدالرحمن الطعمة 

كتابان لتعليم برنامج autocad map 3d 2010 ASHIK 

شرح مبسط ورائع لمحطة شاملة من نوع سوكيا 510 ‏(



1 2) حماده منير 

برنامج wincomms مع كتاب يشرح خطوات العمل على التوتتل ‏(



1 2) عزيز4554

كتاب عن استخدام الـ total station في التضليع ‏(



1 2 3 4) النجاري 

شرح سريع لـ Road Cross Section ‏(



1 2) سامح سمير عبد الظاهر 

المساح أو المسّاح او هندسة المساحة للذين لا يعرفون شي عنها كاتبة علي صالح بن عفيف ‏(



1 2 3 4) م علي بن عفيف


----------



## السندباد المساحي (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*ثلاثة ملفات فيديو لشرح برنامج المحاكاه simulator الخاص بجهاز المحطة الشاملة (التوتال استاشن) موديل ليكا 1200:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Leica%201200%20total%20station%20simulator%201.flv

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Leica%201200%20total%20station%20simulator%202.flv

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Leica%201200%20total%20station%20simulator%203.flv

ملف باللغة العربية للمهندس / أحمد عبد الخالق لشرح هذا الموديل من التوتال استاشن:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Leica%20TPS1200%20Arabic%20manual.pdf

ملحوظة: برنامج المحاكاه ذاته موجود في المكتبة مسبقا في الرابط:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Lieca%20TPS1200%20Simulat.zip
*​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (20 نوفمبر 2011)

​ *ملف باللغة العربية مكون من 110 صفحة بعنوان:
دراسة تقييم كفاءة الخدمات التعليمية بالمملكة العربية السعودية و مدينة مكة المكرمة و حي الشوقية و الكعكية باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية
الملف من اعداد الطالبين: علاء عبد الرزاق قاري و عبد الهادي محمد القرني من طلاب شعبة التقنيات الجغرافية بجامعة ام القري و تحت اشراف د. جمعة داود

رابط الملف من موقع 4shared: 

http://www.4shared.com/document/xSAMt-vB/GIS_Analysis_of_Schools_in_Mak.html

رابط الملف من المكتبة الرقمية المساحية المجانية:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS%20Analysis%20of%20Schools%20in%20Makkah%202011 .pdf*​


----------

